# PHOTOBUCKET [VIRUS WARNING]



## FM William Burns (Jan 28, 2010)

*WARNING*

This morning while accessing Photobucket (photo hosting site) my work station was infected with (3) Trojan virsuses.  Thankfully our IT person was able to clean and remove them.


----------



## Rider Rick (Jan 28, 2010)

Re: PHOTOBUCKET [VIRUS WARNING]

FM William Burns,

Thank you for the warning.

Rick


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 28, 2010)

Re: PHOTOBUCKET [VIRUS WARNING]

FM,

I told you to stay out of "My" photobucket pages and quit peeking at my girlfriend's pictures; and for your information those are pink and black laced "bathing suits"!

Thanks for the heads-up,

Uncle Bob


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 28, 2010)

Re: PHOTOBUCKET [VIRUS WARNING]

Ahhhh Yes UB and she's a pretty one too :lol:


----------



## RJJ (Jan 28, 2010)

Re: PHOTOBUCKET [VIRUS WARNING]

Must have been some spicy pictures in your photo bucket FM.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 28, 2010)

Re: PHOTOBUCKET [VIRUS WARNING]

Seriously, little scared to try it with the laptop.  What's another hosting site that do't have bugs :?:


----------



## Plans Approver (Jan 28, 2010)

Re: PHOTOBUCKET [VIRUS WARNING]



			
				FM William Burns said:
			
		

> Seriously, little scared to try it with the laptop.  What's another hosting site that do't have bugs :?:


I don't know about bugs, but it's free - http://www.imageshack.us/


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 28, 2010)

Re: PHOTOBUCKET [VIRUS WARNING]

Thanks PA...will look into it!

EDIT: Nice hosting site PA with no virsuses.....works great too...thanks again PA


----------

